# Robert Gesink's heart condition



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

I have never heard of it until I read this (published 3 months ago on April 2014):

Robert Gesink's cycling career on hold with heart condition - Cycling Weekly

And according to this, it looks like he had surgery to fix the problem:

Gesink has surgery to correct heart problem - VeloNews.com

His problem was noticed by him and the medical staff back in 2010. But it was decided he would keep racing, and during those time, he also continued to experience the recurrence of the issue.

Now I'm not cardiologist, but googling up heart arrhythmia brings me to this (among other sites):

Heart arrhythmia Definition - Diseases and Conditions - Mayo Clinic

I don't know about others out there, but if I know my heart is having issue like that, I'd be pretty scared and concerned. But it looks like the medical staff that look after Gesink seem to take a "lab rat" and "bro science" approach to diagnosing him. I guess after 4 years and many bouts of irregular heartbeats, they (the team and medical staff and experts) finally decided to fix him?



> In agreement with the team, the medical staff and experts, Robert has decided to go through an extensive medical examination to try and find the cause of this disorder and a solution for this problem.”


If I were Gesink, I don't know if I would trust my team's medical staff to look after my health being!


I also did some google on heart arrhythmia and endurance sports, and found this interesting article:

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/806552

Please note, I'm mainly posting these info as an anecdote and not really interested in getting into the controversial debate of extreme endurance training and heart health.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

There are many different kinds of arrhythmias and the article doesn't mention which one he has but probably atrial fibrillation. Generally not life-threatening in and of itself. Can increase risk of strokes but usually in older people and can require taking blood thinners.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

it seems to be the case



> *Atrial fibrillation.* This fast and chaotic beating of the atrial chambers is a common arrhythmia. It often affects older people. Your risk of developing atrial fibrillation increases with age, mostly due to wear and tear on your heart, especially if you've had high blood pressure or other heart problems. During atrial fibrillation, the electrical signal that causes your heart to beat becomes uncoordinated. The atria beat so rapidly — as fast as 300 or more beats a minute — that instead of producing a single forceful contraction, they quiver (fibrillate). Atrial fibrillation can be dangerous, for over time it can cause more-serious conditions, such as stroke.


Heart arrhythmia Causes - Diseases and Conditions - Mayo Clinic

But the fact that this condition generally happens in older people, I would think it should be cause of greater concern if it's happening in a 27 y/o healthy man. I wonder what has changed from 2010 till 2014 that made his medical staff and experts changed their mind?


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

I bet he is kicking himself for not coming here for an expert medical opinion. @@. Bro science indeed indeed, bros.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

CX racer Niels Albert was forced to retire @ 28 due to an arrhythmia issue


----------

